# prostegan 100 mg vaginal pessaries



## samarakhan (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi I'm having ivf in Cyprus at the moment and i have been told that i will need to insert 2x 3 prostegan pessaries a day so i dont miscarry- i have looked on the net and in the UK where i live i will need to get a prescription wrote to get these- my doctor in the UK will not write me one so does anyone have any ideas where i can get these from I'm going to need enough for the first trimester(3 mths supply),thanx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi samarakhan,

Has your GP refused to even write a private prescription for you? You could try asking at your local fertility clinic too to see if they would help provide a private prescription for this. Otherwise if you can get an original prescription from your Cyprus clinic then you can get it dispensed in a UK pharmacy (new rules last year allow prescriptions from another EU country to be dispensed in the UK).

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

